# There's nothing better than..



## Waffle (Aug 12, 2009)

When my Dwarf Slayers unit causes a unit of gobbo wolf riders to flee 3D6 and manages to persue and destroy them after the first turn of combat 

What's you favorite unit and why


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

My naked block of 15 skeletons who in one game managed to chase high elf knights off the table, turn around & run down a dragon... best 120 points ever.:good:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Archaon was my ace-in-the-hole... until a unit of goblins snuffed him last match. Now I'm leaning towards my Chaos Giant.


----------



## Audun54 (Jul 24, 2009)

My Tomb King and Chariots annihilating two large Orc boyz units and a large Black Orc unit due to overruns, all in a single combat phase


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

my Horrors of tzeentch....they took down 120 goblins in one turn.


----------



## Imperial Anvil (Mar 9, 2009)

I <3 my Salimander,

one sally, last turn full unit of High Elf spearmen holding a table quarter, he spits, scores some wounds, unit panics and is gone for full VP's. something similar to this happens every game.

oh and a special commendation for my Saurus Cavalry,
Charged scouting quarralers which were in a forest allowed for a pursue/run down into the flank of longbeards with a bsb.
They broke and were pursued/run down which brought them into combat with thunders which were destroyed and pursued/destroyed into a second unit all this by turn three!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

My flaggellants actually killing 4 of 6 chaos warriors on the charge and breaking the unit which makes up for them usually dying in droves.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Gnoblars taking a bloodletter charge on the chin and surviving into the second turn (killing 3 with stand & shoot was a nice bonus)... or just whenever gnoblars manage to kill anything at all.

My absolute favourite thing is my opponent's face when, like yesterday, they think they've done enough to get a draw because he's just smashed 2 units of gnoblars.. then finds out each unit is only 40pts


----------



## oystercard (Aug 27, 2009)

master of the black pudding


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

My witch elves. Utterly Annihilated like 10 Ogre Bulls the last time I played.  

I also greatly enjoy using my Hydra, especially when my opponent forgets that they can move and charge through cover. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Bestigors, Hard Hitting, Trounce Big Units of orcs, Killed A unit of 50 yesterday, with 20 bestigors, And they look cool!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

New one. My unit of gnoblars tied some Black Orks up for 4 turns, and even killed one! Best points I ever spent.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

... people's faces when they see a 20 strong Ogre unit on the board.

Played that yesterday in a legendary battle (16 ironguts, tyrant, slaughtermaster, butcher, dragonhide BSB- even had full command and the rune maw), costs something like 1800pts but it just about made its points back... we were playing on 2 6'*4' boards and my ogres basically owned 1.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

When my Slaan cast Conflagration of Doom on a unit of 9 Bretonian knights and his lord and killed the whole unit because i kept rolling higher than him. The look on his face when he took of the unit was priceless.:laugh:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

mowing down a five strong unit of silverhelms with my Gnoblar buffer screen, Then after my opponents bitching about how lucky I was and how it couldn't happen again I managed to kill 3 of 5 dragon princes causing them to flee before they even made contact,
Also in the same game destroying 2 units of swordsmasters with leadbelchers before they even killed a single model.
Scoring a massacre against the one army my Ogres normally struggle against by turn 4 was priceless.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

When your Dragon Slayer actually slays a High Elf Star Dragon. That was a fun day, the look on my opponent's face was priceless. He isn't called a Dragon Slayer for nothing I suppose.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

neilbatte said:


> mowing down a five strong unit of silverhelms with my Gnoblar buffer screen, Then after my opponents bitching about how lucky I was and how it couldn't happen again I managed to kill 3 of 5 dragon princes causing them to flee before they even made contact,
> Also in the same game destroying 2 units of swordsmasters with leadbelchers before they even killed a single model.
> Scoring a massacre against the one army my Ogres normally struggle against by turn 4 was priceless.


OMG!!! There really is nothing better... though I would have said all that was too unlikely to even dreadm about


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

I once saw a unit of 20 saurus go through 2 zombie units, a 20 strong skeleton unity, and gouls + a necromancer (which at that points level was pretty much the whole army). Very cool, well, mainly for the lizard player.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

I had a pair (that's right, 2!) of Warriors of Chaos beat a Giant in combat and chase it away after it failed its Stubborn Ld10. That's a duo to go down in the annals of history!

A little after that in a different game, a unit of Goblins made a unit of Nurgle Chaos Knights with the Banner of Rage and a Khornate Exalted Hero on a Juggernaut run away... almost off the table. Damned tiny green-skins!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Gnobblars causing an enemy exalted champion of khorne to die from his failed break test (took a wound)... slavegiant had killed his chariot and took him down to 1W. Gnoblar stand & shoot should have killed him (2W with 4+ save) and they caused 1 more in 2 rounds of combat (1st round draw)... but it was winning that second round that caused the herald to fail his Ld test by 1.

Killing a unit of 10 bloodletters with 3 bulls in a single turn (2 from bull charge, 5 from attacks and 3 from res) was quite funny too... I know they are meant to be good but I REALLY havent understood how they do anything but suck so far.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> OMG!!! There really is nothing better... though I would have said all that was too unlikely to even dreadm about


You'd be surprised at how often I manage to pull off the gnoblar trick Its quite common for them to take out all the opposing cavalry and skirmishers due to weight of numbers even if the sharp stuff is low strength.
Not including Chaos knights or any undead cavalry though as they just run away from them.

The leadbelchers are the main units in my army and as I rarely roll misfires but then I suck when I need to get a spell off so it evens out.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

OK fair enough then- I am great at rolling misfires for my own leadbelchers, reoice if my gnoblars manage to kill anything at all (3 elves is about my record even with 20 gnoblars shooting) and my hunters can literally manage to miss the proverbial barn (the door was a bit too specific) even if you put him inside and close the door.
Having said that my magic is great- I love braingobbler and bonecrusher- the second has wiped out many a unit of heavy cavalry in a single turn (love elvish cav.. T3 but 2+ save or better.. meet my 2D6 hit S2 no save spell )


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a new one. My unit of 16 Skinks charge a unit of chaos Warriors and win combat, Chaos fails and i run them down. Those skinks are now in my hall of fame.


----------



## ravager37 (Aug 17, 2008)

anytime my fanatics dont backfire on me lol although when they mow down my unit of black orc immortalz with grimgor it sucks but its entertaining

or in warhammer 40k when i had a guardsman meltabomb assault a warhound titan take its last structure point and made it go nuclear and destoy most of the table that was entertaining too haha


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

I also have a new one. I was playing my lizardmen friend, and his 2 remaining cold-one cav charged a warlock, made it flee because of fear, it then made a unit of clanrats (at ld 8) flee by running through it, it then charged my rat ogres, beating them and making them fleee, along with some night runnners. That whole half of my table was gone... haha


----------



## HelbrechtBT (Oct 28, 2008)

Cleitus_the_Black said:


> I also have a new one. I was playing my lizardmen friend, and his 2 remaining cold-one cav charged a warlock, made it flee because of fear, it then made a unit of clanrats (at ld 8) flee by running through it, it then charged my rat ogres, beating them and making them fleee, along with some night runnners. That whole half of my table was gone... haha


Isn't being Skaven Awsome?

Mine would have to be my nightrunners useing thier slings 6 inches away from a Stegadon double taping the slings for 30 shots total and killing it and the crew and the skink priest on top of it.


----------

